# persil, baril, nombril, sourcil, fusil, etc. - prononciation des mots se terminant en "-il"



## Maître Capello

Petit sondage : prononcez-vous le _l_ de _persil_ ? En d'autres termes, dites-vous [pεʁsi] ou [pεʁsi*l*] ?

Qu'en est-il notamment à Paris, dans le Midi, en Belgique et au Québec ?

Quant à moi, je le prononce, mais ma femme non… (d'où ma question, afin de déterminer qui de nous deux a le plus de votes en sa faveur ! )


*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Capello,

Pour ce que ça vaut, et je suis sûre que tu n'en seras pas étonné, je prononce comme toi. 
Ton persil devrait aussi se retrouver dans ce fil...


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Chez moi, même distribution que chez Maître Capello: je (Midi-Pyrénées) le prononce, mais ma femme (Champagne) non...


----------



## janpol

je me souviens d'une époque où existait une marque de lessive qui s'appelait Persil. La prononciation ou non du "l" final permettait de différencier l'un de l'autre : persil" pour la lessive, "persi" pour la plante, prononciation que j'ai conservée et qui, je pense, est générale dans la région (N.O.).


----------



## Cookie75

Quant à moi j'ai toujours prononcé le "L" et mon entourage aussi. J'ignorais d'ailleurs qu'on pouvait le prononcer sans le "L"


----------



## Nicomon

Quant à moi, je ne le prononce pas... et mon conjoint non plus.  Pas de chicane chez nous à ce sujet et un vote de plus en faveur de ta femme. 

J'ai très rarement - autant dire, à peu près jamais - entendu [pεʀsi*l*] dans mon entourage. 

Edit : par ailleurs - bien que ce serait l'objet d'un autre fil - je serais bien curieuse de savoir si ceux et celles qui disent _persi*l*_ prononcent aussi le le _*l*_ de _bari*l*_. Moi, pas.


----------



## Cookie75

Je prononce le 'L" de baril. Mon mari aussi ! Je n'ai jamais entendu prononcer ce mot sans le 'L".
J'ai vécu des années à Paris et j'ai toujours entendu les gens prononcer ces mots avec le "L". Peut-être que d'autres parisiens pourraient nous  éclairer...


----------



## Calamitintin

Pour moi : persillll, barillll, mais fusi. 

Je vote pour le l. J'ai déjà entendu des gens ne pas prononcer ce l, mais ça me semble toujours bizarre, comme s'ils oubliaient une lettre.


----------



## Cookie75

idem pour moi : c'est fusi mais persill et barill


----------



## Grop

Je prononce ce l.

C'est pareil pour moi.


----------



## ChrisPa

moi aussi je dis persiL
et quand j'entend persi, ça donne l'impression que le mot se termine par un "y" ou 2i, pas vous?


----------



## Nicomon

Or moi c'est quand j'entends persiL que j'ai l'impression que le mot se termine avec 2 L comme _McGill_.

Selon le Petit Robert 2007, la prononciation serait [*pεʀsi*] sans L. Mais bon... ce qu'ils écrivent dans les dicos ne dicte pas l'usage. Qu'on prononce ce L, ou pas, c'est la même plante potagère. 

Et moi, c'est *fusi, persi et bari.* J'ai de la suite dans les idées, moi.  

Petit Robert écrit *bari(l)* donc en principe... c'est au choix.


----------



## itka

persi*L*, persi*L*, pour moi !

La première fois que j'ai entendu "persi" je me souviens que je n'ai pas compris ! Sans doute le contexte n'était pas clair...

Brassens fait rimer "persil" avec "concile"... (_"Dieu, s'il existe"_)

Chez moi, c'est cohérent  : fusiL, persiL, bariL...


----------



## Nicomon

Les mots qui suivent (baril - qui en principe accepte les deux - n'y est pas) font partie d'une longue liste de mots avec consonne finale (supposément ) muette.
Source : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3738

Fusil, gentil, nombril, outil, persil, sourcil :  je ne prononce le L nullepart. 

Edit :
Suggestion - On devrait peut-être changer le titre de ce fil?  Pour quelque chose comme : Prononciation des mots qui se terminent par « il ».


----------



## Grop

Pour moi (qui suis donc moins cohérent qu'Itka ), le l est muet dans fusil, gentil et outil, mais pas dans nombril ni sourcil (ni, comme j'ai dit, dans percil).


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Si ça vous intéresse, je prononce "persiL" quand je ne m'applique pas à bien prononcer, et je prononce "persi" quand je soigne ma prononciation.
Je prononce toujours "fusi", et absolument jamais "bari", toujours "bariL".


----------



## Gutenberg

Selon le _Thomas _(_Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française_) :

Dans les mots suivants, le groupe final _-il_ *se prononce i* (et non _il'_) :

_*baril*, chartil, chenil, courbaril, courtil, coutil, douzil, doisil, fenil, fournil, fraisil, fusil, gentil, nombril, outil, persil, sourcil._


----------



## Nicomon

Pour l'instant, je semble être ET la seule québécoise en ligne ET la seule à ne pas prononcer le L de baril.   Je trouve bien curieux le son « barilll d'huilll).

Alors au cas où vous vous soyez posé la question... ceci (2 posts copiés d'un blog) :
- La prononciation /bari/ n’est pas spécifiquement québécoise. On lit ce qui suit dans le TRÉSOR DE LA LANGUE FRANÇAISE: «[baʀil]; également [baʀi] (Passy 1914, Dub., Pt Lar. 1968, Warn. 1968). L’hésitation est confirmée par Nyrop Phonét. 1951, Grammont Prononc. 1958, Fouché Prononc. 1959». 

- La prononciation de la consonne finale a constamment évolué au fil des siècles. Au XVIIè, le bel usage commandait de ne pas la prononcer : on disait ainsi non seulement “bari” mais aussi “chéti” pour “chétif”, et La Fontaine fait rimer “fils” avec “fini”.
Au siècle suivant, les grammairiens préconisent de prononcer cette consonne, usage qui sera généralisé par la suite.
La prononciation québécoise de ‘bari” n’a donc rien de “québécois’ mais constitue la continuation de la prononciation de la Nouvelle-France, c’est-à dire de l’ancienne.

Ici, c'est moi qui ajoute...
Lu : - « A vaincre sans baril on triomphe sans boire. »  Bon, j'avoue que dans cette phrase, pour bien faire le lien avec le proverbe (dicton?) - péril/gloire-, il vaut mieux prononcer barilll ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Calamitintin said:


> Pour moi : persillll, barillll, mais fusi.


Idem. Mais _outi_, aussi.
Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait prononcer _bari _!


----------



## TitTornade

Moi je ne prononce pas le L...


Ne serait-ce pas une situation où le fait de _savoir lire_ fait apparaître des lettres autrefois muettes à l'oral (comme le P de DOMPTER... que je prononce par ailleurs... J'ai dû apprendre ce mot en le lisant..)


----------



## janpol

Nicomon said:


> Qu'on prononce ce L, ou pas, c'est la même plante potagère.


certes... mais, quand j'entends parler de persiL sur une viande (cuite sur un gril "gri "!), j'imagine encore parfois cette viande couverte d'une couche de lessive (cf mon post 4).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

Je prononce le *L*.

Au revoir


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> certes... mais, quand j'entends parler de persiL sur une viande (cuite sur un gril "gri "!), j'imagine encore parfois cette viande couverte d'une couche de lessive (cf mon post 4).


J'ai reconnu la citation. Le problème ne se poserait pas au Québec. La lessive Persil... n'a pas traversé l'Atlantique.
Mais bon, nous sommes d'accord pour [pεʀsi]. 

Par contre, je dis bel et bien gri*L*.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Persi*L *aussi ici (et pas pers*i *ic*i *auss*i *) !

Je crois que c'est par la télé que j'ai appris que d'autres le prononçaient pers*i*...


----------



## janpol

Où est la norme ? 
Nicomon : Selon le Petit Robert 2007, la prononciation serait [*pεʀsi*]
Pour Hachette 91, c'est "persiL". Le même dico donne le choix entre "gri" et "griL" alors que, quelques années auparavant, on ne poposait que "gri".


----------



## Nicomon

La norme?  Je crois que c'est l'usage, qui la fait. Je retiens que les deux se disent - et sont corrects - mais qu'au Québec on le prononce (comme c'est souvent le cas) à la façon 17e siècle.

Extrait du TLFI


> [pεʀsi], [-il]. Restitution récente de [l] sous l'infl. de l'orth.; Littré, _Pt _Rob., _Lar. Lang. fr._: [-i] mais _Hachette_ 1980: [-il] et Lerond 1980: [-i], [-il] (v. _Trav. Ling. Litt. Strasbourg_ t.19 no 1 1981, p.243).


----------



## LILOIA

J'ai toujours prononcé PERSI et toujours entendu prononcer PERSI (j'ai du l'entendre une seule fois prononcé PERSIL, et je ne suis pas toute jeune).
Il y a des gens qui disent "poreaux" au lieu de "poireau" aussi ...


----------



## Montaigne

Un peu d'histoire. Perresil (XIIe s), peresil (XIIIe), perrecil et pierresill (XIVe) comportent le "l" qui se trouve dans le mot latin petriselinum issu du grec petroselinon.
Donc, comme Maître Capello, je prononce persiL, n'en déplaise à Capella.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour ce que ça vaut, je dis et entends "*persiL*" mais ma grand-mère, qui vient du nord, limite belge, dit "persi", ce qui m'a toujours un peu choquée (elle dit aussi "les fi jouent aux bi" alors  (pour les filles jouent aux billes))


----------



## LILOIA

Ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'un mot venant du grec / latin garde sa consonne finale sans que celle-ci soit prononcée, ex. puits (_puteus_), toit (_tectum_) ...


----------



## wildeline

Moi aussi,à la frontière belge, je dis PersiL, 
par contre je dis "terri" pour un terril. 
Allez comprendre !


----------



## geostan

Étant donne l'avis de Nicomon, cela ne doit étonner personne que je dise, moi aussi, [pɛʀsi]. Que je sache, je n'ai jamais entendu prononcer la consonne finale.

C'est aussi l'opinion de la BDL, office québécois qui d'habitude tient compte du monde francophone.

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?T1=persil&T3.x=12&T3.y=16


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien ! Quelle avalanche de réponses… Merci à tout le monde ! 

Donc, en résumé, nous avons une majorité qui prononce le _L_ en Europe, particulièrement dans le Midi où tous semblent le prononcer sans exception. Mais plus on va vers le Nord-Est et la Belgique, plus on a tendance à le laisser tomber. Enfin, de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, nos amis Québecois semblent unanimement l'ignorer.

Alors pour moi, c'est comme pour les autres francophones « normaux »  (non, ne frappez pas ! ) : je dis _bari*L*, persi*L*, nombri*L*, sourci*L*_, mais _fusi, genti, outi_…


----------



## tilt

Je ne suis pas très loin de partager la normalité de Me Capello...
Je prononce :
- toujours le _L_ final de _baril_, _nombril_, _cil_, _chenil_, _fournil_ ;
- jamais celui de _fusil_, _outil_, _gentil_ ;
- parfois, selon l'humeur, celui de _persil_, _sourcil_.

Et j'avoue trouver très étrange qu'Itka le prononce dans _fusil_ et que Nicomon le taise dans _nombril_.


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi - la pas normale -  je prononce le L seulement s'il n'est pas facultatif ou (en principe) muet selon le Petit Robert. Il est peut-être édité et mis en page par des Québécois, ce dico. 

Alors je dis aussi _ciL / ch(e)niL. _Mais _nombri(l)_ - comme _bari(l)_ - c'est au choix. De toutes façons, quand nous étions enfant, notre mère disait _ombilic. _



> *Prononc. et Orth.:* [nɔ̃bʀi], [-bʀil]. Passy 1914, Barbeau-Rodhe 1930, _Pt_ Rob., Warn. 1968 [-i]; _Lar. Lang. fr._ [-i] ou [-il].


 

*Edit : J'ai oublié de remercier tout le monde - toi y compris, MC. Vos réponses confirment ce dont je me doutais un peu. *
*Merci aussi à jann, qui a ouvert le fil pour moi. *


----------



## janpol

On l'ignore aussi dans le Nord-Ouest...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben, moi je fais partie du groupe majoritaire dans ce fil (f*i *ou fi*L *? ).


----------



## Nicomon

As-tu vu le mot fi*L *dans la liste que j'ai mise au post #8? Moi pas. 

Alors en France on dit un _barilll _de _persilll_
Et au Québec on dit un _bari _de _persi _- comme au 17e siècle


----------



## Montaigne

Je dis comme maître Capello dont je prononce les deux "L".


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> On l'ignore aussi dans le Nord-Ouest...


Pas toujours, puisque ChrisPa, qui est bretonne, prononce le _L_…


----------



## janpol

c'est vrai, Maître Capello, mais, quand je veux situer la Bretagne, je dis (à tort ou à raison !) "ouest" seulement, sans doute à cause de ce Finistère qui n'en finit pas d'aller dans cette direction. Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas que, dans le cas d'une prononciation, on puisse généraliser à toute la Bretagne car, dans une partie de cette région, on a parlé un patois qui avait certaines ressemblances avec celui qui se parlait de l'autre côté du Couesnon et, aujourd'hui, certaines prononciations se retrouvent sur les deux rives du fleuve "frontalier".

je viens d'interroger diverses personnes (en nombre insuffisant pour que cela ait une valeur scientifique !) : en Bretagne (Côtes d'Armor), on me répond "persiL", à Paris, "persi"...


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Je ne suis pas très loin de partager la normalité de Me Capello...
> Et j'avoue trouver très étrange qu'Itka le prononce dans _fusil_ et que Nicomon le taise dans _nombril_.



Et moi, je trouve étrange que la majorité des participants prononcent le *l* de _sourcil_. Moi, jamais, bien que je prononce le l de cil.

Quant à _baril_, j'avoue ne plus savoir si je dis l'un ou l'autre, mais je crois que je prononce le l dans ce cas.


----------



## itka

Ah, mais c'est que je croyais bien prononcer tous les L des -iL finaux... eh bien non ! 
Je dis : _gent*i*._  Un _gent*i*_ garçon, des _gent*i*_ garçons.
Mais ne soyons quand même pas trop logique, je dis aussi : 
Un bon _out_*iL*, de bons_ out*i*_.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Mais ne soyons quand même pas trop logique, je dis aussi :
> Un bon _out_*iL*, de bons_ out*i*_.


 
Et un _sourc*iL*_ des _sourc*i*,_ je parie. 

Geostan, si tu dis _bar*iL*_... c'est peut-être sous l'influence de l'anglais. Ou parce que tu as séjourné en France. 
Je suis à peu près convaincue que les seuls qui disent_ bar*iL *_au Québec ne sont pas nés ici.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne peux pas m'ôter de l'idée que Persi*L* est une marque de lessive. Éventuellement vendue en baril.
Je prononce _baril _et _nombril_, _persi, genti, outi, couti_ et _fusi_, mais un _sourcil _comme un cil et des _sourcis _comme des soucis. 
Bigre, je serais donc archaïque. Pourtant, je m'imagine encore moins prononcer le l final dans "du persil plat" ou "du persil frisé", ni même dans "du persil arabe" (= coriandre sur certains marchés).


----------



## Lezert

Je dis moi aussi comme maître Capello , mais j'entends parfois sourci et persi . bizarre:  le "sourci" , mais jamais le "ci"...
Mais pourquoi faudrait-il une normalité , ce serait si ennuyeux... Et de quoi parlerions nous dans ces fils...


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> Et un _sourc*iL*_ des _sourc*i*,_ je parie.
> 
> Geostan, si tu dis _bar*iL*_... c'est peut-être sous l'influence de l'anglais. Ou parce que tu as séjourné en France.
> Je suis à peu près convaincue que les seuls qui disent_ bar*iL *_au Québec ne sont pas nés ici.



Non, ce n'est pas à cause de l'anglais. En général, je fais attention aux mots des deux langues qui se ressemblent. . C'est vrai que j'ai passé du temps en France, mais pas suffisamment pour changer ma façon de parler.

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je ne suis pas certain lequel des deux je dis spontanément; je crois que c'est [baril], mais...?

Tu as noté sans doute que dans les exemples de la BDL, _baril_ n'y figure pas.


----------



## janpol

Nanon et Nicomon, vous n'êtes pas toutes seules : je dis "un bari"... mais il est vrai  Nicomon, que le québécois et le normand sont un peu parents...


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Tu as noté sans doute que dans les exemples de la BDL, _baril_ n'y figure pas.


 Je l'ai non seulement noté... mais aussi précisé au post #8. Le Petit Robert accepte les deux prononciations, _bari_ étant moins... récent, disons. 



janpol said:


> Nanon et Nicomon, vous n'êtes pas toutes seules : je dis "un bari"... mais il est vrai Nicomon, que le québécois et le normand sont un peu parents...


 Je ne suis pas étonnée. Les historiens disent que plus de 10% des colons français immigrés en Nouvelle-France étaient de Normandie. Merci d'être passé, janpol.  

PS : Je crois que Nanon dis bariL. C'est le L de persil qu'elle ne prononce pas. Pour la même raison que toi (la lessive).


----------



## DearPrudence

Grop said:


> Pour moi (qui suis donc moins cohérent qu'Itka ), le l est muet dans fusil, gentil et outil, mais pas dans nombril ni sourcil (ni, comme j'ai dit, dans percil).





Fred_C said:


> Bonjour,
> Si ça vous intéresse, je prononce "persiL" quand je ne m'applique pas à bien prononcer, et je prononce "persi" quand je soigne ma prononciation.
> Je prononce toujours "fusi", et absolument jamais "bari", toujours "bariL".





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Idem. Mais _outi_, aussi.
> Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait prononcer _bari _!





Maître Capello said:


> Alors pour moi, c'est comme pour les autres francophones « normaux »  (non, ne frappez pas ! ) : je dis _bari*L*, persi*L*, nombri*L*, sourci*L*_, mais _fusi, genti, outi_…


Basse-Normande, je prononce tout ça comme ça aussi.



janpol said:


> Nanon et Nicomon, vous n'êtes pas toutes seules : je dis "un bari"... mais il est vrai  Nicomon, que le québécois et le normand sont un peu parents...


Comme dans l'autre fil avec la référence très large au nord-ouest, je suis un peu perplexe par cette référence aux "Normands" (enfin, au normand, pardon)
Peut-être l'Orne est-elle une exception. Il faudra que je trouve plus d'Ornais pour leur demander...

(je vais marquer le résultat de notre discussion sur "persil" dans l'autre fil)



janpol said:


> On l'ignore aussi dans le Nord-Ouest...


Et ce n'est pas un peu trop général ?

Donc, j'ai essayé de poser la question à des collègues normands et cela a failli tourner en pugilat. Ce qui est drôle c'est de voir à quel point ceux qui prononcent "persi" sont horrifiés qu'on puisse prononcer "persiL" et vice-versa.
Mais bon, bref. Ceux-ci semblaient dire que dans le Calvados, on disait "persi" et dans l'Orne, "persiL". Bon, il faudra faire une enquête plus poussée


----------



## mickaël

Maître Capello said:


> Alors pour moi, c'est comme pour les autres francophones « normaux »  (non, ne frappez pas ! ) : je dis _bari*L*, persi*L*, nombri*L*, sourci*L*_, mais _fusi, genti, outi_…


Étant normal  tout comme Maître Capello, et pas très loin de chez Lézert, je prononce comme eux.


----------



## janpol

Toujours entendu "bari", "mesni", "cheni" (et même, biien souvent, "ch'ni").
Il est vrai que je pense plutôt au Calvados, je vais poser la question à des Ornais (par télphone ou courrier électronique pour prévenir tout risque de pugilat).


----------



## Maître Capello

Quant à _chenil_, je dis [ʃənil] en parlant des logements pour les chiens de meute, mais [ʃni] pour désigner le désordre…


----------



## itka

Alors là, ça devient énigmatique !


> Toujours entendu "bari", "mesni", "cheni" (et même, biien souvent, "ch'ni").


 Mais qu'est-ce que c'est un "mesni" Janpol ? Non seulement je ne prononce pas le L, mais... aucune des autres lettres ! 



> Quant à _chenil_, je dis [ʃənil] en parlant des logements pour les chiens de meute, mais [ʃni] pour désigner le désordre…


Ah... parce que  [ʃni] ça signifie "désordre"  ?

Est-il besoin de l'écrire ? Les rares fois où je parle de "chenil" c'est avec un beau L final. Quant aux sourcils, j'ai eu hier une longue conversation (ne concernant pas la langue) avec deux esthéticiennes et je me suis régalée à les entendre répéter à loisir : les sourciles ! Bon, oui, on est dans le sud, hein ?
Et n'oublions pas la liaison : le persilarabe... Comment pouvez-vous articuler le "persi - harabe" ?

Si on continue ce fil quelque temps, on va s'apercevoir qu'on ne parle pas la même langue...


----------



## el ricos

les économistes et pétroliers de france métropolitaine parlent du bariL de pétrole, de brent...
Ce ne sont certes pas des académiciens, mais sans doute les usagers les plus fréquents de ce mot.
Alors est-ce la règle ou l'usage qui prévaut?


----------



## janpol

el ricos : "Alors est-ce la règle ou l'usage qui prévaut ?"
Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord sur ce point : chacun va continuer à prononcer comme il l'a toujours fait. Il n'empêche que, par curiosité, on peut vouloir savoir où est la norme.
mesnil = exploitation agricole, Itka. Je pense que ce mot n'est plus jamais employé comme nom commun. En revanche, il peut être nom de famille et surtout de lieu (Le Mesnil-Guillaume, par exemple). Le répertoire des codes postaux donne 2 douzaines de noms : tous dans la moitié nord de la France : 02, 10, 14, 27, 76, 80.
Maître Capello, je ne sais si l'on peut parler de l'influence des publicitaires.
2 prononciations différentes pour 2 produits différents, c'est logique et pratique. Dans le Sud, "As-tu acheté du persil ?" est ambigu !

​


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Alors pour moi, c'est comme pour les autres francophones « normaux » [...]





janpol said:


> mais il est vrai Nicomon, que le québécois et le normand sont un peu parents...


Il y a donc d'un côté le parler normal et de l'autre le parler normand !


----------



## TitTornade

Pour ma part , en Lorraine :
- je dis _persi_, _fusi_, _outi_, _genti_,
- mais je dis _bariL_, _nombriL_ (enfin, c'est un mot que j'ai appris très tard, via la télé sans doute, on dit boud' ou boudlette chez moi...), _cheniL_, _MéniL (_le_ Blanc-Mesnil_, _Ménilmontant_...) et _terriL_ (et je me fais disputer par ma collègue lensoise qui m'affirme qu'il n'existe qu'une prononciation : _terri_ ; chez moi, on parle de _crassier _de toute façon)

Conclusion : Je me rend compte que dans les mots que j'ai appris à prononcer avec mes proches : je ne dis pas les _*L*_, dans  les autres, je le prononce, sûrement par imitation de la télévision.
Je suis perverti par la télévision !!

Autre question : comment prononcez-vous les mots dérivés ? Y a-t-il un lien ?
outil -> outillage (outiYage ou outiLage ?)
persil -> persillade (persiYade  ou persiLade ?)
baril -> barillet (bariYet ou bariLet ?)


----------



## newg

Alors pour ma part : 
- persiL, bariL, nombriL, cheniL, méniL
- fusi, outi, genti

Et pour réponndre à TitTornade : 

Je dis : - OutiYage, persiYade, bariYet, fusiYade, nombriListe... 

Il n'y a pas spécialement de lien (persiL/persiYade ; bariL/bariYet)


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Dans le Sud, "As-tu acheté du persil ?" est ambigu !


Non pas ! A l'écrit, c'est la majuscule qui différenciera les deux ; à l'oral, on dira plutôt _As-tu acheté de la lessive ?_, non ? Et si vraiment on veut faire référence à la marque en question, il me semble que le contexte clarifiera la situation…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> Quant à _chenil_, je dis [ʃənil] en parlant des logements pour les chiens de meute, mais [ʃni] pour désigner le désordre…


Euh... Le deuxième c'est du régionalo/régional que j'ai appris de Francs-Comtois, qui me parlaient de pelle à [ʃni] .


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Euh... Le deuxième c'est du régionalo/régional que j'ai appris de Francs-Comtois, qui me parlaient de pelle à [ʃni] .


Ah, eh bien peut-être, mais le TLFi ne mentionnait rien de tel, alors je croyais faire partie des gens « normaux » …



> *CHENIL
> *_– Fam._  Logement sordide et mal tenu. _Le baron de Nucingen ne doit pas, ne peut pas rester dans un chenil pareil_ (Balzac, _Splendeurs et misères des courtisanes,_ 1844, p. 200).
> ♦ _P. méton._  Désordre, pagaïe. _Quel chenil derrière lui! des charrettes pleines de femmes, d'enfants, de moribonds, de blessés_ (Morand, _Le Flagellant de Séville,_ 1951, p. 278).


----------



## janpol

"as-tu acheté du persil ?"
On doit assez rarement poser cette question par écrit !

Persi(L), bari(L) : J'ai interrogé une personne du 77 (plus près de Paris que de Nancy...). Réponses : bari, persi...
Maître Capello : tu as fichu un sacré ch'ni avec ton sondage !


----------



## janpol

Dearprudence : "Peut-être l'Orne est-elle une exception..."
Résultat d'un "mini sondage" auprès d'Ornais : persi, bariL, cheniL...


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, c'est bizarre. J'ai demandé à une amie du même âge que moi, élevée près de chez moi et elle prononce comme toi, janpol. Ma famille est-elle trop influencée par la prononciation "entendue à la télé"  (même ma mère dit "persiL" alors que sa mère dit "persi").


----------



## jean1938

Nicomon said:


> Or moi c'est quand j'entends persiL que j'ai l'impression que le mot se termine avec 2 L comme _McGill_.
> 
> Selon le Petit Robert 2007, la prononciation serait [*pεʀsi*] sans L. Mais bon... ce qu'ils écrivent dans les dicos ne dicte pas l'usage. Qu'on prononce ce L, ou pas, c'est la même plante potagère.



Dans ATILF, pour baril:

Prononc. ET ORTH. 1. Forme phon. : [baRil]; également [bari] (PASSY 1914, DUB., Pt Lar. 1968, WARN. 1968). L'hésitation est confirmée par NYROP Phonét. 1951, GRAMMONT Prononc. 1958, FOUCHÉ Prononc. 1959. 2. Homon. : barrit, barye. 3. Forme graph. Ac. Compl. 1842 cite une forme bareil, avec la mention ,,v. lang.``.

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/baril



Moi, qui suis du "Kébek" je prononce persi et bari.
Je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais entendu bariL et persiL!

(Et aussi fusi, genti, nombri, sourci, mais cil!)


----------



## rgd-fkchs

Je suis d'une famille francophone dans le nord de l'état du Maine.  Mes ancêtres sont d'origine acadienne et canadienne-française.  Dans ma famille, on prononce la dernière syllabe du mot nombril avec le yod /nɔ~.bʀij/.  Mais, je vois que sur WordReference, on dit que le mot se prononce /nɔ~.bʀil/ comme le mot _fil.   _Est-ce que le mot se prononce avec le yod ailleurs?


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours prononcé [...bril], mais j'entends souvent des personnes prononcer [...bri].
Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu [...brij]


----------



## rgd-fkchs

Comme vous dites, j'ai aussi entendu /bri/ Par contre, dans ma région je n'ai jamais entendu /bril/.


----------



## becel

De mon côté, partout ailleurs aussi, j'ai toujours entendu [...bril] et je le dis moi-même.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

J'ai également toujours entendu prononcer nombril comme fil.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,  Pour moi aussi, je prononce le "l" final, mais j'ai entendu l'autre prononciation que j'ai tendance à associer à une prononciation plus "nordiste" (mais je me trompe peut-être). Le Trésor propose une prononciation sans "l" final. (http://www.cnrtl.fr/morphologie/nombril)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu la prononciation sans [l] final. Quant au _Trésor_ il mentionne en effet les deux prononciations, contrairement au _Morphalou_ (le lien que tu as donné, PZ ) qui lui ne cite que celle avec [l].


----------



## Lacuzon

Tiens, intéressant ce fil !

Je suis complètement illogique :

Persil, fusil, sourciL, bariL, gentil, nombriL, outil, sourciL, ciL, cheniL (pour moi les ch'nis sont les poussières).

J'ai déjà entendu persiL, chenil, sourcil et nombril mais jamais fusiL ni baril ni gentiL ni outiL ni cil.


----------



## Blinkou

Décidément, cela fait débat ! Pour ma part, je dis persi(l), nombri(l), mais sourcil et baril... Mes filles dont le papa est du midi prononcent le l dans tous les mots concernés.


----------



## Nanon

Tiens, un fi*L* qui ressuscite !


itka said:


> Et n'oublions pas la liaison : le persilarabe... Comment pouvez-vous articuler le "persi - harabe" ?


Comme le thé arabe ou plutôt le goût arabe. Quelle liaison ?  
Il faudrait que je retourne en acheter au marché à Aix (ou à Marseille) pour m'en assurer ; mais là, je suis un peu loin. Je ne jurerais pas que tous les vendeurs prononcent le l. Moi, de toute façon, je dis "la coriandre". 


itka said:


> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est un "mesni" Janpol ? Non seulement je ne prononce pas le L, mais... aucune des autres lettres !


Euh... Le Blanc-Mesnil, le Mesnil-Saint-Denis... à part le s, je prononce tout le reste ! 
Ces charmantes bourgades se trouvent en banlieue parisienne.


----------



## PreshussPuppy

Ècouter également http://fr.forvo.com/search/nombril/.


----------



## tpfumefx

C'est à rapprocher du mot "sourcil" :

Prononcé en France : [sursil]

Et au Canada : [sursi]


----------



## Hetep-Heres

rgd-fkchs said:


> Dans ma famille, on prononce la dernière syllabe du mot nombril avec le yod /nɔ~.bʀij/


Ici (en France), je n'ai jamais entendu la terminaison en _*-brille.*_
On dit _*-bril*_.
À de très rares occasions j'ai dû entendre _*-bri*_, mais pas plus de deux ou trois fois dans toute ma vie. Et effectivement, je crois que c'est à rapprocher de ce que dit tpfumefx ci-dessus sur le mot "sourcil"...


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

j'avais des doutes sur les mots "sourcil", "nombril", "persil" et j'ai trouvé ce fil et maintenant je suis encore plus confuse.

Le Petit Robert propose les prononciations suivantes: PERSI (pour persil); SOURSI (pour sourcil); NOMBI(L) (pour nombril).

Le Trésor, par contre, propose: PERSI/PERSIL (pour persil); SOURSI et parfois SURSIL (pour sourcil); NOMBI(L) (pour nombril).

Comment faut-il prononcer ces mots en français standard?

Merci


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sanchez90,

Si tu lis tout le fil (merci de l'avoir ravivé au fait : j'ai bien rigolé en le relisant ! ), tu verras qu'*on peut prononcer ou non le L final de tous ces mots*. Ça dépend d'où tu viens, de comment tu as appris le mot (entendu ou lu d'abord ?), si tu le dis au pluriel ou non... s'il y a du vent, du temps qu'il fait... 
Alors pas d'angoisse !


----------



## janpol

Rares sont les sujets qui remplissent presque 5 pages ! Et encore, on n'a pas évoqué, je crois, les cas de avril, péril, alguazil, exil, péril, grésil, fil, vil, goupil, babil, terril,  fournil, profil, fenil, gril, terril et de quelques autres mots en "il" sans doute ...


----------



## UpNSmoKe

De plus, attention à la prononciation de "gril" où le "l" ne se prononce pas.


----------



## Grop

Je prononce le l de gril.


----------



## UpNSmoKe

Merci de tes précisions Grop. Cela dit, la prononciation de l'L final dans ces mots relève du langage courant/familier. La vraie prononciation, quoique normative, fait fi du L.


----------



## Micia93

Alors tu dis "un gri" ?


----------



## tilt

Sur quelles bases affirmes-tu qu'il existerait une "vraie" prononciation, UpNSmoke ?

Le TLFi ne propose que [gʀil], comme prononciation.
On pourra même noter que dans la 4e édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie, c'était taire le L final qui était considéré comme familier !


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Concernant la prononciation de "gril", les spécialistes divergent entre eux. Par ex. :

* La prononciation actuelle selon le_ Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, le GLi de 2015, le GRLF _est [gril].

Dict. de l'Ac. française : 



> (1)*GRIL* (_l _se fait entendre)



* Ce la dit, J. Hanse précise que la prononciation du _l_ est facultative.

* Et le "Girodet" dit de  bien prononcer [gri] et que le_ l_ est muet.

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours prononcé je continuerai à prononcer  [gril], sur le fondement notamment des trois dictionnaires cités au début.


----------



## merquiades

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais en regardant cette belle liste je ne prononce jamais les L de ces mots. D'ailleurs ça me paraîtrait bizarre d'entendre persiL, grésiL et griL. Le seul L que je prononce c'est fiL.


----------



## OLN

Alors aussi le L de profil et surfil ? ... mais pas celui de vil, cil, kil, mil, viril, exil, pistil ?   

Pour _persil,_ on a établi cette carte :


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Eh bien ! Quelle avalanche de réponses… Merci à tout le monde !
> 
> Donc, en résumé, nous avons une majorité qui prononce le _L_ en Europe, particulièrement dans le Midi où tous semblent le prononcer sans exception. Mais plus on va vers le Nord-Est et la Belgique, plus on a tendance à le laisser tomber. Enfin, de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, nos amis Québecois semblent unanimement l'ignorer.
> 
> Alors pour moi, c'est comme pour les autres francophones « normaux »  (non, ne frappez pas ! ) : je dis _bari*L*, persi*L*, nombri*L*, sourci*L*_, mais _fusi, genti, outi_…


Mais quelle est la norme suisse? Ou est-ce qu'il y a des différences régionales ou générationnelles chez vous? Vous avez parlé de votre femme dans une autre contribution, est-elle Suisse?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que la plupart des Suisses romands prononcent le L, mais de loin pas tous comme mon épouse. Ce n'est quoi qu'il en soit pas du tout une question générationnelle, mais peut-être régionale.


----------



## danielc

Je prononce comme les autres Canadiens de ce fil, donc _i, _pas _il._ Nous avons dans un contexte canadien parlé uniquement du Québec, mais les locuteurs natifs du français canadien se trouvent aussi dans d'autres provinces que le Québec, surtout en Ontario et au Nouveau-Brunswick. Eux aussi prononcent comme les Québécois. Je suis d'accord avec Nicomon que ceux au Canada qui prononcent le _l_ ne sont pas nés ici.


----------

